# Prime Rib Confusion



## shaneparker (Nov 23, 2020)

I have been smoking meats for 20 years, but in all that time I have never done a prime rib. I picked up a boneless 12 lb prime rib from Costco to cook for Thanksgiving this year. Checking my usual sources I am really confused on the cook times. I was planning on cooking it on my pellet smoker at 225 degrees and then searing it at the end on my BGE then resting it. 

The confusion part. I am seeing a big fluctuation in cook times. I have seen 50 minutes per pound to 13 minutes a pound and don't know who to believe. I don't want this prime rib done way too early and I don't want it 3 hours late. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## sandyut (Nov 23, 2020)

I think it may depend on what your final temp goal is.  shouldn't take all that long if you are shooting for 125 - 130.  I am sure others have made them of this size and will maybe have a guestimate.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2020)

Ribeye, 50 minutes a pound? No Way! If it was Brisket, that would make sense.
More like 15 minutes a pound, if you are planning to Reverse Sear. Take the IT to 115°F. Rest on the counter 30 minutes, while your heat source of choice gets to 500°F. Sear the Beef at 500 for 10 minutes. Remove to the counter again, tent with foil, rest 30 minutes and Carve. This procedure is for Med/Rare Beef...JJ

Many folks enjoy dipping their Beef in Au Jus for flavor and moisture. This recipe is made in the Smoker while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked.

*Smokey Au Jus*
1- Lg Onion,
4-5 Carrots,
3-4 Ribs Celery
3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,
1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)
1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, drag quickly across to take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume. Do not add more Broth as repeated addition and reduction will make the Au Jus too salty..


----------



## Teal101 (Nov 23, 2020)

Mine usually take around 3hrs with a quick sear at the end.  I run them on the Traeger to start then sear on my Weber gas.  I'm usually doing 6-8lb primes without the bones.  The key is not weight so much as it is size.  a 15lb and 8lb prime will take the same time to cook if they are of the same thickness.  I always remove my bones and tie the roast up into as uniform of a tube as I can so I get even heat penetration all around.


----------



## shaneparker (Nov 23, 2020)

Very helpful everyone.  Looks like best practices I tie this up so it is uniform and then about 3 hours at 225 with a sear on my BGE at the end. 

Thanks again!


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 23, 2020)

Last one I did was around 8lbs took 5 hours at 225 with bone i pulled at 132


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2020)

I recommend cooking by Internal Temp as JJ said . Times are given as a reference point.
What smoker are you using?
Richie


----------



## shaneparker (Nov 23, 2020)

tropics said:


> I recommend cooking by Internal Temp as JJ said . Times are given as a reference point.
> What smoker are you using?
> Richie


I am using a Grilla Silverbac pellet and sear on large Big Green Egg 
 and I agree on the cooking to the internal. I just am trying to come up with a ballpark time frame so we can plan our meal.
Thanks,


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2020)

shaneparker said:


> I am using a Grilla Silverbac pellet and sear on large Big Green Egg
> and I agree on the cooking to the internal. I just am trying to come up with a ballpark time frame so we can plan our meal.
> Thanks,


I have never done a boneless so I can't help with a time.
Stay safe and you and yours have a Happy T=day
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2020)

Do you have a sous vide? If you do cook to temps given above by 

 chef jimmyj
  and hold it at 115 degrees in sous vide after smoking it.  Then when ready to eat reverse sear it and allow resting time. This would allow you to have it finish early without worrying about it being done too early. 

Ryan


----------



## shaneparker (Nov 23, 2020)

Ryan,
I do have a sous vide and that is a great idea. How long in the sous vide to get to temp?
Thanks,


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2020)

shaneparker said:


> Ryan,
> I do have a sous vide and that is a great idea. How long in the sous vide to get to temp?
> Thanks,


If you're using hot water to start wouldn't take long at all. Would basically just be using it as a warmer to keep pr warm until ready for reverse sear.  Help to take stress away from finishing too early or too late.

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2020)

shaneparker said:


> I have been smoking meats for 20 years, but in all that time I have never done a prime rib. I picked up a boneless 12 lb prime rib from Costco to cook for Thanksgiving this year. Checking my usual sources I am really confused on the cook times. I was planning on cooking it on my pellet smoker at 225 degrees and then searing it at the end on my BGE then resting it.
> 
> The confusion part. I am seeing a big fluctuation in cook times. I have seen 50 minutes per pound to 13 minutes a pound and don't know who to believe. I don't want this prime rib done way too early and I don't want it 3 hours late. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...




The reason the time per pound is all over the place, is because with Prime Rib you don't go by weight---You go by Thickness.
In other words if a 5 pound Prime Rib takes 4 1/2 hours @ 225°, a 15 pounder that is the same thickness as the 5 pounder would only take about 5 or 5 1/2 hours in that same 225° smoker.  The extra time is mostly the initial shock of such a big cold hunk of meat.
Don't bother doing the Searing at the end---It isn't needed. All it does is overcook the outer part of the Roast. If you just leave it at 225°, you won't need any Au Jus, because all of the meat juices will still be inside the roast, because you didn't cook it out.

Bear
Here are some examples Below:

Smoked Prime Rib (Double Birthday Dinner 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (49th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)
Smoked Prime Rib (New Best Ever)
Smoked Prime Rib (Another One)
Smoked Prime Rib (Great Stuff)
Smoked Prime Rib (Best Ever)
Smoked PRIME RIB (Multiple Woods)
Smoked Prime Rib (Panned)
Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)
Smoked Prime Rib (Easter 2018)
Smoked Prime Rib with Apple Dust (July 2019)
Smoked Prime Rib. Mrs Bear's Birthday (Oct 2019)
Smoked Prime Rib (Small with Cherry Dust)


----------



## Aledavidov (Nov 23, 2020)

I just cook one last night , just little bit over 10 pounds . Start 1 pm pull out at 7:30 pm meat temp was 133 f , cooked at 225


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2020)

Al I can say is you have plenty of good advice here & good luck!
Take some photo’s and put up a thread on your cook, so we can see how it came out!
Al


----------



## shaneparker (Nov 24, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Al I can say is you have plenty of good advice here & good luck!
> Take some photo’s and put up a thread on your cook, so we can see how it came out!
> Al


Al, You are correct in that. I will post pics. thx


----------

